# زيادة لمساحة هاردك الى الضعف مهما كان نوع&#160



## جورج كرسبو (27 فبراير 2006)

*زيادة لمساحة هاردك الى الضعف مهما كان نوع&#160*

*أولاً يجب أن نعلم ان الشركات المصنعة تحدد حجم الهارد ولكن هذا لا يكون اقصي حجم ممكن للميديا الخاصة بالهارد ان تستوعبة فهنا طريقة تجعلك تستفيد من تلك المساحة المخباة والغير مستغلة..الفكرة تعتمد على ان كل هارد ديسك يحتوي على بيوز bios يحدد الخريطة الخاصة بالميديا , ومن ثم اذا امكن تغيير السوفت وير الخاص بها يمكن جعل راس هيد القراءة والكتابة تبدا من مكان اخر يختلف عن مكان بدايتها الحالي (المكان المصاب) ، وبالتالي من المحتمل جدا ان يكون هذا السوفت وير محددا لمساحة الميديا المسموح باستخدامها من قبل الشركات المصنعة .. القضية الان تنحصر في كيفية عمل ذلك .. 

يقول مسئول كبير في شركة هاردات كبيرة ان هذة الطريقة قد جربت من قبل عندما فقد احد العملاء بيانات مهمة وقمنا باظهار هذا الجزء المخفي من الهارد ديسك لاظهارها. *
*ان هذة الطريقة ليست اكتشافا جديدا نحن نستخدمها هنا بدون اي تخوف او مشاكل. *

*الطريقة.... *

*الادوات التي سوف نحتاج اليها.. *

*نورتون جوست 2003 نسخة (2003.775 ) *

*عدد اثنين هاد ديسك.. يجب ان يكون هناك نظام تشغيل علي كلاهما. *
*من اجل الوضوح سوف نقوم بتسمية الهارد الذي سنقوم بزيادة مساحتة (T) *
*هناك هارد اخر سوف نسمية (X) *

*1. وصل الهارد ديسك T علي انة الهارد الماستر والهارد الاخر علي انة سايف. *
*نورتون جوست يجب ان يري الهاردين. *
*تاكد من ان اهارد T يوجد علية نظام تشغيل . *
*تاكد من كلا الهاردين لة نفس النظام (NTFS to NTFS or FAT32 to FAT32, etc) *

*2 . الان حمل نورتون جوست 2003 نسخة 2003.775 با الاعدادات الافتراضية *
*قم بعمل ريستارت لو طلب البرنامج. *

*3. افتح برنامج الجوست واختار GHOST BASIC ثم BACKUP *

*اختار دريف الC في الهاردT ثم اختار الهارد الاخر عاي اساس انة الهدف TARGET *

*لا تقلق لن يتم كتابة اي بيانات علية. اختر اي اسم. *

*اضغط NEXT حتي يطلب منك اعادة التشغيل . *

*4. ( خطوة هامة جدا جدا) بمجرد ان يبدا اعادة التشغيل يجب ان تغلق الجهاز *
*قبل ان تظهر شاشة بداية التشغيل او تحميل اي هاردات. *
*فقط اضغط علي زرار البور بمجرد ان تري الشاشة السوداء وسرعة البروسيسور. ( بالتاكيد انت تفهم هذة الشاشة). *

*5. الان والجهاز مطفا قم بتغيير وضع الهارد T من ماستر الي سليف والعكس *
*اجعل الهارد X هو الماستر وال T هو السليف. *

*بمجرد دخولك علي نظام التشغيل سوف تجد الهارد السليف هو الهارد T *
*اذهب الي CONTROL PANEL ثم Administrative Tools ثم *
*COMPUTER MANAGEMENT ثم DISK MANAGEMENT *
*الان سوف تري بارتيشن جديد 8 ميجا يسمي VPSGHBOOT او اسم مشابة *
*علي الهارد T *

*6. اختر هذة المساحة وقم بعمل بارتيشن جديد وقم بعمل فورمات لها. *

*7. هذا ما سوف تراة علي الهارد T *
*ا. البارتيشنات الاصلية للهارد *
*ب. البارتيشن الجديد بالمساحة الجديدة *

*لالن قم بتوصيل الهارد T الجديد واستمتع بالمساحة الهائلة. *

*ملحوظة.... لا تقم بادخال هذة المساحة ضمن بارتيشن اخر او عمل اي شيء *
*فقط اترك البارتيشن الجديد كما هو *

*حاول ان تفعل هذة الطريقة علي هارد لا توجد علية بيانات مهمة *
*في حالة حدوث خطا ما تكون في المضمون. *

*هذة الطريقة تم تجربتها من قبل ولم تسبب اي خسائر. *

*بعض نتائج هذة الطريقة. *

*هارد ويسترن 200 جيجا تم زيادتة الي 510 جيجا *

*هارد اي بي ام 80 جيجا تم زيادتة الي 150 جيجا *

*هارد ماكستور 40 جيجا تم زيادتة الي 80 جيجا *

*هارد سيجيت 20 جيجا تم زيادتة الي 30 جيجا *

*هارد لاب توب غير معروف80 جيجا تم زيادتة الي 120 جيجا *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (23 مارس 2006)

*اسف ولكن طريقه غير مضمونه عنصر المغامرة مطلوب فيها *


----------



## pola (24 مارس 2006)

فعلا كلامك صح با  yes or no
طريقة غير مضمونة لا يتقبلها العقل و لا المنطق


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 مارس 2006)

لا علي ما اعتقد يا بولا ان المفروض التجربه مش اكتر التجربه هيه اللي هتأكد


----------



## جورج كرسبو (28 مارس 2006)

بصراحة انا مجربتهاش

شكرا يا yes على مرورك
شكرا يابولا على مرورك

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

يباركك الرب على مجهوداتك


----------



## mr.hima (18 نوفمبر 2006)

اولا شكرا على مجهودك وشرحك الجميل ....
تانى حاجة اكيد الشركة واضعة المساحة الزيادة لهدف الحفاظ على الهارد مثلا:smil13:   ....ممكن .... 
وإلا كان لية اساسا يكون فى مساحة مش ظاهرة فى الهارد 
انا حبيت أعبر عن رأى مش أكتر 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (17 يناير 2007)

انا مقتنع بكلامك يا اخى وانا هجربها فى هاردين 6 وشكرا لك اخى 
اخيك نادر ناجى


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جورج


----------

